# GBR light and dark



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

That looks great! Looks like a flash gun is a good way to get the light on them. I'd been struggling with this problem, even with a lot of light coming off the lamps in the tank, it's not nearly enough, while flash through the front glass creates a lot of problems.


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

fisheye said:


> That looks great! Looks like a flash gun is a good way to get the light on them. I'd been struggling with this problem, even with a lot of light coming off the lamps in the tank, it's not nearly enough, while flash through the front glass creates a lot of problems.


I had the same problem which is why I went and bought a flash. It makes a definite difference! Helps to freezethe motion and make everything well lit without insane iso


----------

